# sure hope he likes it



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

not sure if any of you folks on here know it or not

but about a year and half a go i started to get to know my dad.
i hadnt seen or talked to him since i was about 5 years old.

turns out even after all these years i am truly my fathers son.
we have so many of the same interests that its almost spooky.

one of the things we have in common is our love of hunting.
more so our love of bow hunting.

so i decided that for christmas this year i would make him a self bow.

its made from hickory, 66" tip to tip.1.5" wide at the fades and up until the last 8" of the limbs,at that point the limbs taper to .5" at the nocks.
it pulls 48# @ 29". has a buffalo horn arrow rest,brain tanned deer hide strike plate.buffalo hair accents at the bottom of the handle and the handle is wrapped with jute twine.8 coats of tung oil as a finish on the bow.

i added the buffalo arrow shelf and handle accents because he used to raise them,and thought that he might like that.

this is really a sweet shooting bow and i sure hope he likes it because i almost hate giving this one up (one of the best i have made to date in my opinion)

here are a few pics of it.

































thanks for looking and let me know what ya'll think of it

tim


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

That's pretty cool Tim, I'm glad to see you're rekindling a relationship with your dad. My wife's biological father just moved down by us, he wasn't much of a dad growing up but things are getting better. It's easy to hold a grudge, but forgiving and moving forward presents an opportunity for a relationship you may have never had.

It doesn't take a dad to appreciate the craftsmanship you put into that bow. Awesome work!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You knocked it out of the park with that bow Tim. It is truly a work of art.

I'm also glad that you are getting to know your Dad. It takes a good person to blindly forgive the shortcomings of another. You both will be richer for the relationship


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

All fathers are at some point in time rookies at fathering, and therefore, make rookie mistakes.

Holding grudges has more negative effects on the holder.

All I can say, Tim, is that you are a big man.

Well done!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That's a good look'in bow Tim--- probably one of the best you've ever made lol. (sorry.lol)

All the time, effort and thought that goes into a gift like that should make both parties feel honored when its presented.

I'm sure your dad will love it.

awprint:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

nice looking bow, SON?????


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice looking bow Tim !

and good for you getting to know your Dad


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some beautiful work there.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thanks everyone

i am truly glad to be getting to know my dad

i hate to say it but the reason i didnt get to see him when i was younger was my mother

shes a bit of a hateful,vindictive person.since she felt scorned after the divorce she just wouldnt allow it.

now i figure hes not getting any younger and im just getting older and would like to get to know him while i still can.

like i said we have so much in common that its almost spooky.we have a lot of the same stupid sayings,views on life etc.

i truly am my fathers son,and glad to be so.(even if my mother isnt real happy about me getting to know him).


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

unfortunately that is what often happens in divorce.
I love her but my own mother allowed herself to become a bitter old crone.some things are better let go then to spend your whole life hating. in the end it just makes those around you ,wish to avoid you.
glad to hear your getting to know your dad. honor your mother but he deserves a chance to.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

kiyote said:


> unfortunately that is what often happens in divorce.
> I love her but my own mother allowed herself to become a bitter old crone.some things are better let go then to spend your whole life hating. in the end it just makes those around you ,wish to avoid you.
> glad to hear your getting to know your dad. honor your mother but he deserves a chance to.


i totally agree

shes my mother and i love and always will.

when she tells me that i shouldnt get to know him or spend time with him

well thats when i cant take it and tell her how i feel about the whole situation

i honor her,but she was wrong about keeping me and my older brother from seeing him as we grew up

but i will forgive her and forget about it

up until she tells me again why i shouldnt be getting to know him


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

kiyote said:


> unfortunately that is what often happens in divorce.
> I love her but my own mother allowed herself to become a bitter old crone.some things are better let go then to spend your whole life hating. in the end it just makes those around you ,wish to avoid you.
> glad to hear your getting to know your dad. honor your mother but he deserves a chance to.


Well said. Speaking from someone who has been in the same position as your Dad Tim, he is going to love that bow because you made it,and you made it for him with thought as to his life experiences. Just the fact that you have accepted him at face value probably makes him one of the proudest and happiest Dads on the face of the earth. I bet a phone call from you makes his day. Pick up the phone !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thanks Don

we talk at least once a week

we go bow hunting and gun hunting together every chance we get ever since we have been in touch

he told me to put in for bear next year and if i get drawn he said he would do all the baiting since i dont have time,and all i would have to do is go up and do the actual hunting.

he got a bear this year and shared the meat.

matter of fact the wife made a bear roast for dinner tonight and it was awesome

always wanted to hunt bear,but just dont have the time to bait every day twice a day

but since he offered to do the baiting,i will put in for the lottery for next fall

hopefully i get drawn. would love to bear hunt with my dad


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice work and some very nice thoughts. I don't know if anyone who wished they're spent LESS time with their father. It's going to be a new adventure and there are going to be a lot of stories from both sides as you both catch up on each others lives.

Sent from somewhere in the space-time continuum.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Tim, I know what you mean about how spooky it is on things that are just like your Dad. My parents were also divorced and my Mom move out here to Az when I was seven. I really didnt get to know my Dad until I was in my 20's and married. He enjoyed hunting, dishing and had a fur business along with a bait shop he owned. One thing I just found out a few years back when I read a copy of his discharge papers was, It stated his occupation was a Cabinet Maker when he joined the Marines, something I never heard him mention or my Mom say. as you know I am also a Cabinet Maker !!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Ed, its amazingly strange how alike we can be with blood family.even if we didnt get the chance to grow up with them or know them until we were much older.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Proof the apple doesn't fall far from the tree...

Awesome bow Tim... Spend as much time as you can with your father...he might teach you something


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Awesome Story and a Fine Christmas Present Man!!


----------

